# Doug going to the vet today :/



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

He's going to get his bloodwork taken to see how the phenobarbitol is affecting his system. I am also going to ask the vet about his allergies.

I hope everything comes back good but I am worried.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks- hoping for only good news but I am sooo nervous, and with the poor guy as ill as he always seems to be I am having nightmares about failing organs.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor little man, I hope you get some good news!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope you get good news about Doug today. xx


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Vet said his levels are normal, and on the low end so that's good. She also said I am doing the right thing with his allergies (special baths and such) so that helps me feel better too. I got a refill of his meds while we were in there as well.

He helped me while we were there too, a drunk guy came in and I freaked- I have trauma from nearly being a rape victim and I was scared. He was all set to protect me and watched the guy the whole time he was there. The guy was loud and smelled of booze and made rat comments at my little boy. He didn't try to touch me thank god. 

Doug handled the vet relatively well too, he screamed a bit and peed on the vet in the back but settled down fairly fast.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My Emmie has very high Alkaline Phosphotase levels after being on pheno for 3+ years. All other liver blood tests are normal. Vet not worried.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear that he's doing so well on his meds.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Me too. They did not test his liver this time but I will have it done at his 6 month check I think. If not then for sure on a yearly basis- I will ask the vet what she thinks I should do, she really likes Doug and I trust her- I like to do my own research too, but I feel like she does her best.

I am just glad his seizure activity is pretty low (occasional seizing is normal. it is safer to have a slightly lower med level and occasional seizing than to give a lot and kill the liver and other organs, as long as the epilepsy is for the most part controlled) and that he is handling the meds as well as he is. I don't know what I would do without him, he is my constant friend, health troubles or no, and him and Alli are my lifelines.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Has your vet considered potassium bromide? This can be added to the pheno, or given alone. I think it is considered safer than pheno on the liver. Emmie is on both, and we were able to drop the pheno dosage in half.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I am not sure, I think since his symptoms are controlled by a low dose of pheno that she probably doesn't want to add anything else for now.


----------

